# Backyard Range Finally Finished



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Has been a busy weekend with garage sale and all. Neighbor father and son team finished off my backyard range. My only claim to fame was smoothing it with tractor and roller. They did 95 % of the work on it. Have been using the range but now don't have to worry about twisting an ankle. Nothing beats having your own range to spearmint with your loads.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Real nice.  County? Range distance?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Get a feeder out there


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Sweet !!!!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks really nice. Get yourself some metal targets on stands, plant some nice grass in the future and your set! They did a nice job


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Very nice, congrats.


----------

